# Canadians! Zoya, Spa Ritual, Seche, China Glaze, Creative, Essie ONLINE!!!



## ruthless (Aug 11, 2010)

I just discovered a Canadian place that ships free within Canada (for now at least)

They have a ton of brands, which is awesome considering H2T doesn't ship CG, Creative, Seche to Canada any more, nor does Zoya online. 


I just put an order in for the Zoya Wicked and Wonderful and a few Spa rituals. 


Dermalogica, Jane Iredale, Yonka, Guinot, Cellex-C, GM Collin, and more | Online Store in Canada


Woot!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay! Shipping is always pricey for us Canadians!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 12, 2010)

woooo, thanks for letting us know. High shipping prices to Canada always gets on my nerves! I won't go on a rant now though lol!


----------



## ruthless (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I got my order, it was shipped EXTREMELY fast and included free samples. I'm thrilled! 

I included image links but they won't show up in the post.. lame sauce!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump!

  	If any of you are in Vancouver, Spa Boutique has a storefront at 3630 West 4th now, where they sell the newest nail polish collections, along with some cosmetic products. I remember seeing CND, China Glaze, Essie, OPI, Zoya, Seche, maybe Spa Ritual? Really great especially since you can buy one or two without paying exorbitant amounts for shipping!


----------

